# Minn Kota Edge prop question...



## JDflats (Mar 24, 2016)

I have a Minn Kota Edge 55 on my 17 1/2' Alumacraft. The motor has the Wedge 2 on it which has "ears" at the tip of each blade. Would there be a difference in thrust if I switched to the MKP-37 prop, one without the "ears"? On the Edge the lower speeds(1-4)have normal differences in speed or power but when turned to 5 there's a huge difference. I'm just wondering if the straight blade prop might move the boat a little better on the lower speeds. It gets pretty wild on 5. I hope this question makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## TNtroller (Mar 24, 2016)

I researched this issue a while back but never came up with a definitive answer as to what would happen by swapping props. I sold the boat before I could test different props to see what the difference would be. Props are not that expensive so it might be a fun experiment.


----------



## momule (Mar 25, 2016)

Interesting topic and one that I'll be following. I'm running a 55lb Endura Max with that power prop that you ask about. This is a digital TM so there shouldn't really be stages as I turn up the power. I don't run the boat in any weeds so the weedless prop that you're using wouldn't be needed for me. I do want to get a backup prop though and am interested in seeing what you find out about the difference tween the weedless prop and the power prop.


----------



## JDflats (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm still trying to find a MKP-37 so I can try it. I guess I'll have to order one.


----------



## momule (Mar 25, 2016)

Yep, and I have your weedless prop sitting in my Bass Pro shopping cart and I'll probably buy it too...just to see what the difference is as well as to have a spare. I don't run into weed beds much on the small Mo. rivers that I fish but I do get up to Mark Twain a couple times a season. Bass Pro has the MKP-37 for $26.00.


----------



## JDflats (Mar 31, 2016)

I ordered the prop yesterday. I talked to someone at Minn Kota and he told me it wouldn't make a difference. I want to find out for myself. Ordered it from BP.


----------



## momule (Apr 1, 2016)

Too funny ! I ordered the weedless prop from BPS and will have both available as well. We'll have to compare notes after we've both had a chance to use the new ones. Interesting that the Minn Kota guy would say that we'd see no difference with such radically different looking props. Probably means that their product has a fair amount of marketing hype...


----------



## JDflats (Apr 1, 2016)

I wish I had the prop now. Planning on fishing tomorrow and the wind is going to be blowing pretty good...15 mph not counting the gusts. I'll definetly post and let you know if there is a difference in performance once I have the prop on. Just seems to me the 37 would help since it doesn't have the "ears" on it.


----------



## momule (Apr 1, 2016)

Looks like Sunday is going to be the day to be out here...low 70's and sunshine. The grass is cut and other chores are done and I'm dying to get out there. Good luck out on the water and I'll be looking forward to hearing how it goes. Where bouts in Missouri are you by the way? Lots of great water in our state to fish on..


----------



## JDflats (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm in Festus, about 25 miles south of St. Louis.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Apr 6, 2016)

Are you guys sure these props will interchange. I thought I read that they are a little different in their mounting areas. I may be off base though.


----------



## momule (Apr 7, 2016)

LOL....we're in the middle of a scientific experiment here and will post our findings when the data is processed. :lol:


----------



## JDflats (Jun 27, 2016)

I forgot all about my post. I swapped props and I don't know if it's my imagination but it seems to make a difference. No scientific facts but it seems to pull the boat better than the prop with the "ears". I see no difference as for as using more battery either. I'm happy with it!


----------



## momule (Jun 28, 2016)

I bought one with the "ears" to use as a replacement when the other becomes unusable. Tried it out and think I'm just going to buy another regular one and keep the ears for an emergency since my experience is the same as you report. The ears may be better for heavy weeds but I typically don't fish in much weed so...
I had forgotten about this topic as well.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks for this posting! I am always looking to get a little more out of my TM too - so far have had the best luck changing angles and depth - but the difference is very slight


----------



## -CN- (Jun 28, 2016)

Picture of the two props side by side?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 28, 2016)

All,
Check out my review of the Kipawa prop. I think you will find the info useful.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=41048


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 28, 2016)

I had the same issue & saw the review & I ordered an 853 for my Terrova 55lb so we'll see if it makes speeds 1-3 useful because right now 1 & 2 don't exist and 3 only has enough thrust for glass calm water. I would hope that with the new prop 1 will work on glass calm water and the others will be useful for maintaining position & moving along slowly for deep water presentations.

::Fingers crossed::


----------



## jethro (Jun 30, 2016)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> All,
> Check out my review of the Kipawa prop. I think you will find the info useful.
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=41048



Nice review. I think I'm going to have to try one of those on my PowerDrive.


----------

